# Dawgs don’t belong



## GTMODawg (Dec 4, 2021)

In playoffs.  Gotta have a qb to be competitive in CFB ain’t UGA ain’t had one since 2017


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

We don’t have a defense either.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 4, 2021)

Their win/loss record says they do. I'd love to see a rematch in the championship game. Anybody but a northern team.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 4, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> We don’t have a defense either.



?…..starting to sound like I have been all season about Bama…
Until tonight, UGA led the nation in all measurables for defense…Probably still do!
Saban was just able to do what Saban does best!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

Geffellz18 said:


> ?…..starting to sound like I have been all season about Bama…
> Until tonight, UGA led the nation in all measurables for defense…Probably still do!
> Saban was just able to do what Saban does best!


They didn’t have a defense today. That’s a fact.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2021)

Good lord gitmodawg. Are you going to be ok? Your head seems to be exploding


----------



## pjciii (Dec 4, 2021)

I think they are just snake bit when they meet Alabama in a conference Championship.

You should not be so quick as to minimize their fantastic Season.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2021)

pjciii said:


> I think they are just snake bit when they meet Alabama in a conference Championship.
> 
> You should not be so quick as to minimize their fantastic Season.


Or a NC. Or a regular season game. Saban isn’t easy to beat. Ask me how I know


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Dec 4, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> In playoffs.  Gotta have a qb to be competitive in CFB ain’t UGA ain’t had one since 2017



Next I guess you’ll call for Kirby to be fired for his inability to coach quarterbacks or win the big game LOL


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 4, 2021)

Saban had our number tonite. It ain't over yet!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Doboy Dawg said:


> Next I guess you’ll call for Kirby to be fired for his inability to coach quarterbacks or win the big game LOL




no, Kirby will be here 3-5 years before he leaves.   He categorically does not yet understand the importance of QB play in CFB.  He may learn yet but he is 0-2 in doing the right thing in picking a QB.   There is a reason he is NEVER mentioned as a possible hire elsewhere, and it for certain ain’t because he is so successful at UGA.


----------



## Jovi (Dec 4, 2021)

Hopefully Mr Slayer will stop sucking down natty lights at the trailer park and explain how this all happened.  What was it SIX times in a row.  Best team won.  Seems like its SIX in a row. Could be wrong. Dawgs need to forego playoffs.   Richt 2.0 aint working


----------



## ugajay (Dec 4, 2021)

Go to bed man


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 4, 2021)

Everything we’ve done up to this point doesn’t matter. we will still be in but this team has to realize no one cares what you “did” or “how good you were”
The first 97% can be perfect but if you can’t make that last 3% just as good, the other 97% don’t matter


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 5, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> no, Kirby will be here 3-5 years before he leaves.   He categorically does not yet understand the importance of QB play in CFB.  He may learn yet but he is 0-2 in doing the right thing in picking a QB.   There is a reason he is NEVER mentioned as a possible hire elsewhere, and it for certain ain’t because he is so successful at UGA.


Strange we never hear YOUR name mentioned for any CFB coaching jobs either. Remind us all again what YOUR record is as a HC? Well wait..................................

His name is never mentioned because only a FOOL would think they could hire him away from his Alma Mater AND one of the BEST, HIGHEST PAYING jobs in CFB.

Sober up first and then take a Prozac before posting from now on.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 5, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> In playoffs.  Gotta have a qb to be competitive in CFB ain’t UGA ain’t had one since 2017


You don't belong as a UGA fan. Go side with Auburn.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 5, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> no, Kirby will be here 3-5 years before he leaves.   He categorically does not yet understand the importance of QB play in CFB.  He may learn yet but he is 0-2 in doing the right thing in picking a QB.   There is a reason he is NEVER mentioned as a possible hire elsewhere, and it for certain ain’t because he is so successful at UGA.


Kirby is fixing to renegotiate his contract to be one of/if not the highest paid CFB coach there is! 

Kirby ain't going NO where, he will fix his problems and win a Natty at UGA....you can believe that!!

GO Dawgs


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 6, 2021)

ddgarcia said:


> Strange we never hear YOUR name mentioned for any CFB coaching jobs either. Remind us all again what YOUR record is as a HC? Well wait..................................
> 
> His name is never mentioned because only a FOOL would think they could hire him away from his Alma Mater AND one of the BEST, HIGHEST PAYING jobs in CFB.
> 
> Sober up first and then take a Prozac before posting from now on.



So your point is that a random message board poster and Kirby Smart are on par with one another as football coaches because neither is being sought by teams looking for a coach.   That’s harsh.  Kirby is a good coach but you’re saying he is akin to no coach at all LOL.  Talk about needing drugs….. where did Kirby touch you that you’d make such a claim?  Sad.

As far as fools go Bryan Kelly, Lincoln Riley and even Jimbo Fisher say hello.  Dabo also says hi. All of those folks had or have huge salaries at great programs and they were THEIR programs, built by them except for Fisher who was their in the building process. Lots of fools conducting coaching searches every year in CFB….names pop up eerywhere…..never Smart because only a fool would do that LOL

Smart is good.  He is not elite and the window for becoming elite is closing fast.  May be the best recruiter in the nation.  Has an abysmal track record with QBs and QBs are kind of important.  It is what it is.


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 6, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Kirby is fixing to renegotiate his contract to be one of/if not the highest paid CFB coach there is!
> 
> Kirby ain't going NO where, he will fix his problems and win a Natty at UGA....you can believe that!!
> 
> GO Dawgs



I don’t doubt Smart wins a natty at UGA in the next 10 years or so.  Vince Dooley won one in what, 25 years?  Phil Fuhlmer won one.  Ed Ogeron won one.  Les Miles won one.  A couple of Auburn coaches have won one.  Lots of one hit wonders in the history of CFB.   Outside of the programs where they coach are any of them considered elite?  Not a one…..


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 6, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> Has an abysmal track record with QBs and QBs are kind of important.


According to SOME. Still has accomplished more than 95% of coaches in CFB today.

All you haters hang you hats on two QB "controversies". First Fromm-Fields. Fromm,as a true freshman BEAT a Heisman winning senior in the CFP AND one of your touted coaches Riley who as a side noted has been routed how many times in the CFP even WITH multiple Heisman winning QB's??????!!!!! And remind me again what Fields accomplished at OSU that Fromm didn't? I'll wait......................

And now Bennett. A unrecruited walk on whose only done the majority on the work to guide us to a 12-0 season in dominant fashion but because he's not "flashy" he's trash in the opinion of some. Little reminder,  Baker Mayfield was an UNRECRUITED WALK ON too. 

Lastly with respect to your coaches, reminder us again what 2 of the three have accomplished that Kirby hasn't? Again, I'll wait......................in fact Kirby has accomplished MORE beating both of them head to head and winning a CFP game.

You need to step off dude and get some Butt Hurt cream from from TB if you can. Every one is entitled to their opinion but try dropping the emotion before sharing it with the world and making a fool 9f yourself.


----------



## Duff (Dec 6, 2021)

DD laying it out


----------



## buckpasser (Dec 6, 2021)

The chances of a rematch THIS SEASON are pretty high.  I’d suggest waiting on the results of the CFB playoff before being too upset. Wouldn’t a NC victory take away the sting of losing the SECCG?


----------



## common man (Dec 6, 2021)

Nick Saban used all the trash talk about their weaknesses as just better strategy and motivation. Now Kirby Smart just needs to flip the script.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> I don’t doubt Smart wins a natty at UGA in the next 10 years or so.  Vince Dooley won one in what, 25 years?  Phil Fuhlmer won one.  Ed Ogeron won one.  Les Miles won one.  A couple of Auburn coaches have won one.  Lots of one hit wonders in the history of CFB.   Outside of the programs where they coach are any of them considered elite?  Not a one…..


Who cares what you think. You are being a Throwback. Now run along to another message board and cry somewhere else.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 6, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> I don’t doubt Smart wins a natty at UGA in the next 10 years or so.  Vince Dooley won one in what, 25 years?  Phil Fuhlmer won one.  Ed Ogeron won one.  Les Miles won one.  A couple of Auburn coaches have won one.  Lots of one hit wonders in the history of CFB.   Outside of the programs where they coach are any of them considered elite?  Not a one…..


Kirby is a excellent recruiter and has proved it in the short time he has been there!

The one thing you are over looking Les Miles was a head coach at several Universities before he won a Natty!
This is Kirby Smart's 1st Head Coaching job and what he has accomplished since 2015 is pretty awesome!

GO Dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> This is Kirby Smart's 1st Head Coaching job and what he has accomplished since 2015 is pretty awesome!




And if folks don't like it, please step aside and find another team to pull for cause you ain't NO DAWG!


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 6, 2021)

"All you haters hang you hats on two QB "controversies". First Fromm-Fields. Fromm,as a true freshman BEAT a Heisman winning senior in the CFP AND one of your touted coaches Riley who as a side noted has been routed how many times in the CFP even WITH multiple Heisman winning QB's??????!!!!! And remind me again what Fields accomplished at OSU that Fromm didn't? I'll wait"

I don't hate Bennet....I admire his work ethic and think he is a fantastic person with an incredibly bright future.  I do not hate Kirby Smart...he is the best coach UGA has ever had and has the program exceeding historical norms.  He isn't elite but the program isn't elite.  

Smart went with Fromm over Eason and Eason has proven to be slightly better....he has made 2 NFL rosters to Fromm's 1. He was drafted in the same year ahead of Fromm by an entire round.   Smart went with Fromm over Fields and there is NO comparison between the 2...Fromm won one CFP game and one conference title. Fields won one CFP Playoff game, 2 conference titles, finished 3rd in the heisman race, was drafted in the first round and has started in the NFL.  From failed to make the roster until this weekend of a NFL team.  Not even close.  Smart gave the moron from Wake Forest a scholly, selected Mathis over Bennett, has stuck with Bennett because he has no choice despite the fact that there are 3 QBs on the roster who were highly recruited out of high school and Bennett was not offered out of high school or JUCO.  The fact that Beck nor Vandgriff are encapable of starting over Bennett is indicative of an inability to develop talent at the position.  Maybe not in a vacuum but with the established track record it is simple homerism to claim otherwise.  


"Little reminder, Baker Mayfield was an UNRECRUITED WALK ON too."

Actually he wasn't unrecruited...he was offered by 3 group of five schools and one power five school out of high school.  He was a walk on at Texas Tech for certain but not an unrecruited walk on.  We was offered by 4 schools, Bennet, on the other hand was not offered by anyone out of high school but more notably was not offered by anyone out of JUCO.  Surely no one is delusional enough to think that Bennett is comparable to Mayfield???  Mayfield ALSO claims that TCU promised him a scholly but did not follow up and Mayfield claims he told all other schools which were interested that he was going to TCU.  That may or may not be true but it is incorrect to say he was not recruited out of High School.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2021)

@GTMODawg take a break brother. You got way too much emotion. It’s making you look silly. Kirby has us in the playoffs “again”. He just led us to our first undefeated regular season record since 1982. His entire program just got humiliated. Let’s see what he does about that.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> Smart went with Fromm over Eason and Eason has proven to be slightly better....he has made 2 NFL rosters to Fromm's 1. He was drafted in the same year ahead of Fromm by an entire round.   Smart went with Fromm over Fields and there is NO comparison between the 2...Fromm won one CFP game and one conference title. Fields won one CFP Playoff game, 2 conference titles, finished 3rd in the heisman race, was drafted in the first round and has started in the NFL.  From failed to make the roster until this weekend of a NFL team.  Not even close.



Fields didn't do anything Fromm didn't do in college. Period.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> @GTMODawg take a break brother. You got way too much emotion. It’s making you look silly. Kirby has us in the playoffs “again”. He just led us to our first undefeated regular season record since 1982. His entire program just got humiliated. Let’s see what he does about that.


He sounds like a 2 year old that just had his sucker taken away. And mommy is trying to clean him up with a baby wipe.


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 6, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Kirby is a excellent recruiter and has proved it in the short time he has been there!
> 
> The one thing you are over looking Les Miles was a head coach at several Universities before he won a Natty!
> This is Kirby Smart's 1st Head Coaching job and what he has accomplished since 2015 is pretty awesome!
> ...




I could not agree more.  LSU is an outlier where anyone with a pulse is likely to win a natty....with Auburn being almost comparable.  There is almost no down side to Smart at the helm....but pretending there is NONE is simply refusing to accept the facts.

I don't know a lot about Miles or Saban for that matter early in their careers.  I think Saban took about 9-10 years to win a national title but he was at Toledo, Michigan State when they were WAY down, and finally won one with LSU when he had a job at a program that could potentially compete for a natty.  Toledo cant win won and Michigan State, at the time, was not very good due to NCAA sanctions.  It took him 4 years to win a natty when he was at a program with a realistic shot to do so.  At best Smart will be in his 6th season.  Given the changes in the life of a HC at a place like UGA compared to what Saban experienced at Toledo, Michigan State and even LSU, it is highly unlikely that Smart stays at UGA more than about 15 - 20 years....it has always been a grind but it is a 12 hour a day, 7 days a week 365 days a year grind now.  Does Smart win multiple Natty's in the next 10 -15 years?  Id say yes....but pretending there is no room for improvement is simply dismissing the evidence.  I would bet that Smart agrees....if he thinks there is no room for improvement he should resign.


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 6, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Fields didn't do anything Fromm didn't do in college. Period.




Other than match his CFP win total, double the number of conference titles he won, finishing 3rd in the 2019 Heisman race and 7th in the 2020 heisman race compared to Fromm never being in the top 10, going to the NFL in the first round, making an NFL roster and starting in the NFL you would be correct....Jake Fromm and Justin Fields are identical in every way.   Seriously there is no comparison between the two college careers.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 6, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> @GTMODawg take a break brother. You got way too much emotion. It’s making you look silly. Kirby has us in the playoffs “again”. He just led us to our first undefeated regular season record since 1982. His entire program just got humiliated. Let’s see what he does about that.


Just like a girl.


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 6, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> @GTMODawg take a break brother. You got way too much emotion. It’s making you look silly. Kirby has us in the playoffs “again”. He just led us to our first undefeated regular season record since 1982. His entire program just got humiliated. Let’s see what he does about that.




Again, could not agree more.  Smart has done a remarkable job and I fully expect him to get even better.  Nothing has changed about this season with the loss against Alabama....we still have a good shot to win a natty this year.  That does not discount the fact that Kirby Smart himself says he can improve.  He has never claimed anything else....that he is always working to improve....and I do not doubt this is true.  Pretending that Smart is, as we speak, an elite coach is simply being blinded by the light....I would bet Smart would not claim to be infallible.  But don't let anyone agree with him on that point.....because that person is a baby, not a dawg fan and should just go away.   I trust Kirby Smart....when he says he is elite I will agree.  When he says he can improve I don't conclude that he is lying like what is, apparently, the wont of unemotional adult GOOD dawg fans.


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 6, 2021)

DAWG1419 said:


> Just like a girl.




Yes, agreeing with Kirby Smart is a thing ONLY girls do....men will automatically claim Smart is lying when he says there is room for improvement LOL.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 6, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> Yes, agreeing with Kirby Smart is a thing ONLY girls do....men will automatically claim Smart is lying when he says there is room for improvement LOL.


Your whining like my 5yr old granddaughter.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> Again, could not agree more.  Smart has done a remarkable job and I fully expect him to get even better.  Nothing has changed about this season with the loss against Alabama....we still have a good shot to win a natty this year.  That does not discount the fact that Kirby Smart himself says he can improve.  He has never claimed anything else....that he is always working to improve....and I do not doubt this is true.  Pretending that Smart is, as we speak, an elite coach is simply being blinded by the light....I would bet Smart would not claim to be infallible.  But don't let anyone agree with him on that point.....because that person is a baby, not a dawg fan and should just go away.   I trust Kirby Smart....when he says he is elite I will agree.  When he says he can improve I don't conclude that he is lying like what is, apparently, the wont of unemotional adult GOOD dawg fans.




Ummmm.... Hey genius, even Saban says "HE" can improve. What does EVERY coach say after a loss!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2021)

DAWG1419 said:


> Your whining like my 5yr old granddaughter.


You are giving him to much credit.


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 6, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> The chances of a rematch THIS SEASON are pretty high.  I’d suggest waiting on the results of the CFB playoff before being too upset. Wouldn’t a NC victory take away the sting of losing the SECCG?




Absolutely and UGA has a very good shot at winning a natty now that they have been selected in the playoff. Whether or not they belong in the playoffs having not won their conference is now a moot point....they are in and have a good shot.  We lost to Auburn in 2017 about as bad as we did this past weekend to Alabama and came out and dominated Auburn in the SEC CG.  I fully expect us to beat Michigan pretty easily and play Alabama again much closer than the first round.  None of that means that Kirby Smart is not human and can not and has not made mistakes.


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 6, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ummmm.... Hey genius, even Saban says "HE" can improve. What does EVERY coach say after a loss!




No doubt Saban can improve...but of course only girls and overly emotional adults who aren't real men take Saban at his word....real men know he is lying.  Real men know that Saban is inhuman and can't make a mistake in judgement and only says he is human to comfort the girls and overly emotional adults LOL.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> Absolutely and UGA has a very good shot at winning a natty now that they have been selected in the playoff. Whether or not they belong in the playoffs having not won their conference is now a moot point....


No, it just makes you look like a clown for saying they don't belong. I guess you knew more than the committee. 

Poor whittle baby. If you would have wore a bib you wouldn't have got your shirt all dirty from the crying and snot coming out of your nose.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> No doubt Saban can improve...but of course only girls and overly emotional adults who aren't real men take Saban at his word....real men know he is lying.  Real men know that Saban is inhuman and can't make a mistake in judgement and only says he is human to comfort the girls and overly emotional adults LOL.




^says^ the overly emotional adult.


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 6, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> ^says^ the overly emotional adult.




Yes, it is an scientifically supported fact that accepting the words of a college football coach at face value is a sign of low T while hearing those words and concluding "he is lying, he is good as he possibly can be" is equally verifiably documented as a sign of real man.  LOL.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> Yes, it is an scientifically supported fact that accepting the words of a college football coach at face value is a sign of low T while hearing those words and concluding "he is lying, he is good as he possibly can be" is equally verifiably documented as a sign of real man.  LOL.


Real men don't whine like children. I don't need science to support that. 

Do you cry when you get your hands dirty? I don't. I just wash them off after the work is done.


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 6, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> No, it just makes you look like a clown for saying they don't belong. I guess you knew more than the committee.
> 
> Poor whittle baby. If you would have wore a bib you wouldn't have got your shirt all dirty from the crying and snot coming out of your nose.




So the legions or people who have said for years, including almost every UGA fan I knew in 2017, who claim winning a conference title should be a pre-requisite to getting into the playoff are clowns.  Lots of clowns in CFB then LOL.  I am more than happy to be counted in their ranks and would hate to think that I was of the opinion that winning a natty while not being the best team in your conference is insignificant.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> So the legions or people who have said for years, including almost every UGA fan I knew in 2017, who claim winning a conference title should be a pre-requisite to getting into the playoff are clowns.  Lots of clowns in CFB then LOL.  I am more than happy to be counted in their ranks and would hate to think that I was of the opinion that winning a natty while not being the best team in your conference is insignificant.


The committee through that out the window when Bama got in. And claimed it's the 4 best teams in the country.

If you don't think UGA is one the the best 4, who should be ahead of us? We were the ONLY undefeated team until Saturday outside of Cincy.


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 6, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Real men don't whine like children. I don't need science to support that.
> 
> Do you cry when you get your hands dirty? I don't. I just wash them off after the work is done.




Given that no one is whining about anything I take your point.  I do question though how stating an opinion, supported by anecdotal evidence, which is contrary to a second person's opinion, leads that second person to conclude that the first person is whining.  It suggests the second person is of the opinion that they are infallible when there has never been such a human being in the history of mankind...thus an inflated opinion of one's self which is absolutely a trait of children and the emotionally immature.  Just saying.....children think the world revolves around them and are upset to the point of name calling and the like when something suggests it does not.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> Given that no one is whining about anything I take your point.  I do question though how stating an opinion, supported by anecdotal evidence, which is contrary to a second person's opinion, leads that second person to conclude that the first person is whining.  It suggests the second person is of the opinion that they are infallible when there has never been such a human being in the history of mankind...thus an inflated opinion of one's self which is absolutely a trait of children and the emotionally immature.  Just saying.....children think the world revolves around them and are upset to the point of name calling and the like when something suggests it does not.....


Your recent actions tell a different story!


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 6, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> The committee through that out the window when Bama got in. And claimed it's the 4 best teams in the country.
> 
> If you don't think UGA is one the the best 4, who should be ahead of us? We were the ONLY undefeated team until Saturday outside of Cincy.





I think there is little doubt UGA is among the best 4 teams in the country.  I can, however, also understand that the committee does not pick the best 4 teams in the country....Texas AM in 2020 is a good example.  Obviously one of the top 4 teams in the country, did not win their conference, was not in the playoff.  Notre Dame in 2020....not close to being a top 4 team in 2020, did not win their conference and were in the playoff.  This is not an uncommon theme in CFB and is a driving force in the trend toward expanding the playoff...winning a conference title should have some meaning....it was absolutely a very popular idea in 2017 when Alabama was not the SEC champ and made the playoff and was a pretty common theme during the BCS days.  Notre Dame's failure to win a conference title THIS season is the only reason Cincinnati is in the play off OR UGA is in, take your pick.  It is a common refrain from conference champions while less so among top 4 teams who do not win their conference.....


----------



## bullgator (Dec 6, 2021)

So does GTMOD really stand for Ga. Tech moderator? Did you just join in January to .

When you sober up , you’re going to realize how ridiculous most of your post sound.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Dec 6, 2021)

Ga has a good defense not a great one . The quality of the offenses they faced made them look great . Saban knew this . All week I watched his interviews and he had this look like he knew what was coming . At first of year it was said that GA's inexperienced secondary was a potential issue . They hid it by facing average or below quarterbacks and putting pressure on them . Their best pass rusher is gone facing possible long time in prison and it has filtered down . No pressure on great Quarterbacks and weak secondary is what happened Saturday .


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 6, 2021)

bullgator said:


> So does GTMOD really stand for Ga. Tech moderator? Did you just join in January to .
> 
> When you sober up , you’re going to realize how ridiculous most of your post sound.




Yes, I know, it is a sign of manliness to state unequivocally that there is no need to win a conference title to get in the playoff and that Stetson Bennett is close to winning a heisman trophy because the infallible Kirby Smart is starting him at QB.  Thats not ridiculous but stating otherwise is....making most UGA fans prior to Saturday ridiculous because most thought winning a SEC title was a prerequisite to entry into the playoff despite Alabama and Notre Dame having done it in the past and UGA could do better at the QB position than we have in the last 6 years.  RIDICULOUS LOL....


----------



## tcward (Dec 6, 2021)

Lindseys Grandpa said:


> Ga has a good defense not a great one . The quality of the offenses they faced made them look great . Saban knew this . All week I watched his interviews and he had this look like he knew what was coming . At first of year it was said that GA's inexperienced secondary was a potential issue . They hid it by facing average or below quarterbacks and putting pressure on them . Their best pass rusher is gone facing possible long time in prison and it has filtered down . No pressure on great Quarterbacks and weak secondary is what happened Saturday .


This^


----------



## Duff (Dec 6, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> no, Kirby will be here 3-5 years before he leaves.   He categorically does not yet understand the importance of QB play in CFB.  He may learn yet but he is 0-2 in doing the right thing in picking a QB.   There is a reason he is NEVER mentioned as a possible hire elsewhere, and it for certain ain’t because he is so successful at UGA.



Why argue with this guy?  This ^^^ tells you all you need to know about his knowledge of college football and the Dawgs


----------



## henrydaviss (Dec 6, 2021)

Look Georgia just got a fire lit under them Saturday. I said early in the football season, is that what was going to happen is Georgia would lose the SEC championship and face Alabama again in the NCG and that is well on it’s way. Every great team loses a game they shouldn’t have, just like Alabama shouldn’t have lost to an unranked Texas a&m.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 6, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> In playoffs.  Gotta have a qb to be competitive in CFB ain’t UGA ain’t had one since 2017



Hates UGA^. = One trick pony.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 6, 2021)

Geffellz18 said:


> ?…..starting to sound like I have been all season about Bama…
> Until tonight, UGA led the nation in all measurables for defense…Probably still do!
> Saban was just able to do what Saban does best!



This was also the first team with a good qb UGA has faced.

I still think top to bottom UGA has a better roster than Bama, Bama is a matchup nightmare for the Dawgs.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 6, 2021)

henrydaviss said:


> Every great team loses a game they shouldn’t have



That don't make no sense.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2021)

Duff said:


> Why argue with this guy?  This ^^^ tells you all you need to know about his knowledge of college football and the Dawgs


He is the EXACT definition of a bandwagon fan!


----------



## henrydaviss (Dec 6, 2021)

Gold Ranger yes it does. Georgia should not have lost that game against Alabama. Georgia came out unfocused and played scared.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> In playoffs.  Gotta have a qb to be competitive in CFB ain’t UGA ain’t had one since 2017


I bet you are related to Harvey Updyke in some way. Distant cousin, maybe?

I would also wager you are a regular call in to the Finebaum show.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 6, 2021)

Dawgs belong in playoffs. Some fans need to go find something that doesn’t upset them so.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 6, 2021)

This thread makes me feel so much better about being a Gators fan………….thank you all!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 6, 2021)

bullgator said:


> This thread makes me feel so much better about being a Gators fan………….thank you all!



I can tell you one thing, OSU would love to be in UGAs shoes, questionable defense or not.

I'm beginning to wonder if being a playoff team is a good fit for many pup fans? Obviously this is a bit much to handle For alot of them. Thier team is either best all time or trash. There was alot of arrogant trash talk most of the second half of year as they got full of themselves and I even mentioned it in multiple threads. This is exactly why I layed low most of the year with my Buckeyes. History proves that no mater how good a team is they can lose and sometimes in blowout fashion. It happens every week in the nfl with pros. College fans are stupid though and don't realize this. If a team gets beat bad by another team then they are just trash. Sometimes that's true but many times its just they way the game went that day.
What's gonna be really funny is if the pups win it all then the same crazy fans will be unbearable again.  It's almost like they haven't won a title in 40 yrs or something?

Apparently pup fans aren't aware of this so I'm going to bring them up to speed.....Hey pup fans, did you know that Bama played au a week ago and if au had even a serviceable qb that Bama would have been home on Saturday and obviously not even in the playoffs????
And yet they regrouped and played totally different the very next week. YOUR TEAM IS PERFECTLY CAPABLE OF PLAYING WAY BETTER AND BEATING BAMA OR ANYOME ELSE THEY PLAY. Thay are also capable of losing to ttun the very next game. Be happy your team got a mulligan and get behind them and when they win it all you won't look foolish!!!
Ok I'm done


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 6, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Apparently pup fans aren't aware of this so I'm going to bring them up to speed.....Hey pup fans, did you know that Bama played au a week ago and if au had even a serviceable qb that Bama would have been home on Saturday and obviously not even in the playoffs????
> And yet they regrouped and payed totally different the very next week. YOUR TEAM IS PERFECTLY CAPABLE OF PLAYING WAY BETTER AND BEATING BAMA OR ANYOME ELSE THRY PLAY. Thay are also capable of losing to ttun the very next game. Be happy your team got a mulligan and get behind them and when they win it all you won't look foolish!!!
> Ok I'm done



Alabama punched its ticket to the SEC CG with a win over Arkansas a week before the Iron Bowl.  If Auburn had beaten Alabama in the iron bowl Alabama was still going to be in the SEC CG and would not have been home Saturday.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 6, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> I can tell you one thing, OSU would love to be in UGAs shoes, questionable defense or not.
> 
> I'm beginning to wonder if being a playoff team is a good fit for many pup fans? Obviously this is a bit much to handle For alot of them. Thier team is either best all time or trash. There was alot of arrogant trash talk most of the second half of year as they got full of themselves and I even mentioned it in multiple threads. This is exactly why I layed low most of the year with my Buckeyes. History proves that no mater how good a team is they can lose and sometimes in blowout fashion. It happens every week in the nfl with pros. College fans are stupid though and don't realize this. If a team gets beat bad by another team then they are just trash. Sometimes that's true but many times its just they way the game went that day.
> What's gonna be really funny is if the pups win it all then the same crazy fans will be unbearable again.  It's almost like they haven't won a title in 40 yrs or something?
> ...


Like X3!

It’s like watching public transportation, folks getting on and off at every stop. Pretty soon “1980” is going to get replaced with Georgia fans jokes. 
I really think Bama did them a favor heading into the playoffs.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 6, 2021)

I z


GTMODawg said:


> Alabama punched its ticket to the SEC CG with a win over Arkansas a week before the Iron Bowl.  If Auburn had beaten Alabama in the iron bowl Alabama was still going to be in the SEC CG and would not have been home Saturday.


I stand corrected. Point still stands.


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 6, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> He is the EXACT definition of a bandwagon fan!



No doubt, but its a LOOOOONNNNNNGGGGGG bandwagon dating back to 1972 and only missing 6 total quarters of UGA football, either in person or via TV, radio or pirated streaming in 49 years.  2 of those quarters my wife and some friends were in Las Vegas during the Auburn Game celebrating her 50th birthday and we left the sports bar at halftime and the other 4 quarters was a SC game when I was in surgery....my wife and dad say I watched the game in the hospital room but I will have to take their word for it....I don't recall a minute of it.  Complete with 4 season tickets since 1992, on average about $3K a year in direct donations to the UGA AD ( a piddling amount compared to real donors but its been a lot over the years), not missing a home or road game for about 10 of those 29 years, club level seats for the SEC championship game since 1993 (I could only get upper level seats for the 1992 game)...I have bought four tickets to every SEC CG since 1992 just in case UGA was in the game...... and a heaping pile of money and time spent traveling to watch UGA football, some basketball, some baseball and even some womens soccer LOL.  No doubt the penultimate band wagon fan but its been one heckuva LOOOOONNNNNNNNNNGGGGG and EXPENSIVE band wagon.....


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 6, 2021)

henrydaviss said:


> Look Georgia just got a fire lit under them Saturday. I said early in the football season, is that what was going to happen is Georgia would lose the SEC championship and face Alabama again in the NCG and that is well on it’s way. Every great team loses a game they shouldn’t have, just like Alabama shouldn’t have lost to an unranked Texas a&m.





There is some wisdom in this.  I told some folks the last couple of weeks the cupcakes came at the best of times and the worst of times for UGA....they were good for playing a lot of people and resting a lot but they are also good for losing your edge.  I don't know if UGA lost any edge or not but it can certainly happen....

There is no truth, howver, in the old chestnut about it being difficult to beat a team twice in the same season.  It is far more common than the more popular idea that the losing team wins the rematch.  I think somewhere in the neighborhood of 75% of the time through the 2017 SEC CG......

And lots of great teams lose one they shouldn't...plenty of nattys won by one loss teams....but there are some very good teams who do not lose one they shouldn't and many of them win a natty ....


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 6, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Hates UGA^. = One trick pony.




LOL questioning coaching decisions is part and parcel of the entirety of fandom....just above cussing referees and making fun of your rivals.  Of course anyone who does it hates the team in question.....good show.  Show me a fan base who doesn't question coaching decisions and I will introduce you to New Mexico State University and Vanderbilt......

There's a dude who called in on Finebaum's show every day for 2 weeks saying Alabama should fire Nick Saban while the time is ripe.....3 weeks ago LOL.  Made some valid points when you discount the insanity....basically Bama is going to hire a new coach SOMEDAY and that coach is going to have a hard time meeting expectations initially if ever.  That is the gospel truth on all counts.  Idiotic idea but based on sound facts if history teaches anything on the subject.


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 6, 2021)

Gold Ranger said:


> This was also the first team with a good qb UGA has faced.
> 
> I still think top to bottom UGA has a better roster than Bama, Bama is a matchup nightmare for the Dawgs.




UTs QB has a higher efficiency rating than Bryce Young through Saturday....significantly higher.  a bigger gap between Young and Hooker than Young and KJ Jefferson.  Bennet is higher than Young but they are virtually tied.....Young, Hooker and Jefferson are way ahead in everything but attempts and interceptions.  They have all been significant weapons in their offense....Bennett has not had to do as much......


----------



## elfiii (Dec 6, 2021)

Yeah, this means you. Capiche?


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 6, 2021)

Mama says foosball is the debil.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 6, 2021)

Jovi said:


> Hopefully Mr Slayer will stop sucking down natty lights at the trailer park and explain how this all happened.  What was it SIX times in a row.  Best team won.  Seems like its SIX in a row. Could be wrong. Dawgs need to forego playoffs.   Richt 2.0 aint working


dawgs ain’t beat bammer since 2007. Fun fact.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2021)

Throwback said:


> dawgs ain’t beat bammer since 2007. Fun fact.


Auburn hasn't won a bowl game against a ranked team in how long? And 17-3 against the Dawgs. I like these Fun Fact's.

But hey, you got a chance this year in the Birmingham Bowl!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 6, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> The committee through that out the window when Bama got in. And claimed it's the 4 best teams in the country.
> 
> If you don't think UGA is one the the best 4, who should be ahead of us? We were the ONLY undefeated team until Saturday outside of Cincy.


But now you’re just one of several one loss teams.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2021)

Throwback said:


> But now you’re just one of several one loss teams.



And headed to the Orange Bowl. Sure Beats being a 6 loss team headed to the Birmingham Bowl.

Just in case the cream has run dry. Seal it with this.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 6, 2021)

Friends and fellow Forum members, in going on 17 years I`ve probably made less than half dozen posts in the Sports Forum. Just don`t care for sports of any kind so I pay it no mind. All this however, is going too far. I`m asking you folks as a Friend, please, ya`ll lighten up.


----------



## LEGHORN (Dec 6, 2021)

UGA fans/radio folks doing the same thing today that they were before the SEC Championship, overlooking the game, counting a W before game was even played. Heard so much today about rematch and what adjustments will be made, etc, etc; like there’s not even a semifinal game coming up. The players are hearing this mess too. It’s not going to be pretty when Michigan wins. I think Mich wins straight up but I definitely would be taking the points and Michigan if I were a betting man.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 6, 2021)

LEGHORN said:


> UGA fans/radio folks doing the same thing today that they were before the SEC Championship, overlooking the game, counting a W before game was even played. Heard so much today about rematch and what adjustments will be made, etc, etc; like there’s not even a semifinal game coming up. The players are hearing this mess too. It’s not going to be pretty when Michigan wins. I think Mich wins straight up but I definitely would be taking the points and Michigan if I were a betting man.


Michigan WANTS to win 
UGA “deserves” to win 
That’s the difference


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Michigan WANTS to win
> UGA “deserves” to win
> That’s the difference


You want an Avatar bet on that Michigan game?


----------



## elfiii (Dec 6, 2021)

LEGHORN said:


> UGA fans/radio folks doing the same thing today that they were before the SEC Championship, overlooking the game, counting a W before game was even played. Heard so much today about rematch and what adjustments will be made, etc, etc; like there’s not even a semifinal game coming up. The players are hearing this mess too. It’s not going to be pretty when Michigan wins. I think Mich wins straight up but I definitely would be taking the points and Michigan if I were a betting man.



This sounds just like rat poison. ^


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 6, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> Friends and fellow Forum members, in going on 17 years I`ve probably made less than half dozen posts in the Sports Forum. Just don`t care for sports of any kind so I pay it no mind. All this however, is going too far. I`m asking you folks as a Friend, please, ya`ll lighten up.


Thanks Nic!


----------



## LEGHORN (Dec 6, 2021)

Throwback is correct. Michigan is gonna be unbelievably jacked up to play in this game given their lack of performing in post season in recent years. UGA I’m worried will be mostly thinking about the natty game, and YES that is a coaching problem. We will see, I do hope UGA wins, I just think it’s a MUCH tougher task than everyone is thinking.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 6, 2021)

Against Alabama, UGA faced a great passing game. Against Michigan, UGA is facing a great running game. It will be interesting to see if the defense was just off last week combined with facing a pro quality QB or if they've got more heart than they've been given credit for since the Alabama game.


----------



## LEGHORN (Dec 6, 2021)

They are also facing a fierce, physical defense; so Stetson Bennett better be ready. We do all agree that it will be Stetson, right?


----------



## formula1 (Dec 6, 2021)

I’m confident UGA players want to win really badly!  I’m not sure the coaches will make the right decisions to help them get there. BUT….I’m a Dawg for life…and it’s just my armchair opinion that means nothing…I don’t have any special skill or insight. But you are one of 4 in the hunt! So go Dawgs anyway!


----------



## dixiecutter (Dec 6, 2021)

Whole thread


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2021)

dixiecutter said:


> Whole thread


Consider the source. 

More rat poison.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 6, 2021)

LEGHORN said:


> UGA fans/radio folks doing the same thing today that they were before the SEC Championship, overlooking the game, counting a W before game was even played. Heard so much today about rematch and what adjustments will be made, etc, etc; like there’s not even a semifinal game coming up. The players are hearing this mess too. It’s not going to be pretty when Michigan wins. I think Mich wins straight up but I definitely would be taking the points and Michigan if I were a betting man.


Funny you brought this up. I thought the same thing today listening to Sirius radio. All they talked about was a rematch and what Kirby needed to be working on. I actually said outloud to the radio, "do they realize the pups have to play a game before a potential rematch". The last thing I want is ttun winning a playoff game. Good gracious pups please don't let that happen!!!!!!

I got to thinking, the pups are in a Tuff spot. I've always made it known here that I've never been sold on Kirbys in game coaching. Now he will be preparing for a potential rematch with Bama but better have all his attention on the next game whereas I don't think hairball gives 2 cents about Bama. All his attention is on the pups disecting every game the pups played. If they win then he will worry about the winner of the other game.
I could be totally wrong but that's my gut feeling. Can Kirby forget about Bama and totally prepare for ttun or will he be preoccupied with both teams at the same time? If he listens to all the talking heads and worry about to much at once he's in trouble.


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Dec 6, 2021)

The Orange Bowl is going to be one heck of a heavy weight fight.  Got all the makings for one of the best games of the year. It’s gonna be one of the most head to head hard hitting physical games of the year. Dawgs gonna be hungry after the loss- Michigan already hunger to get back in the spot light.

Gonna be a good one- GO DAWGS !


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 6, 2021)

STAY FOCUSED ON MICHIGAN!
ONE GAME AT A TIME! 

Recover, Rebuild, and Revenge!! 

GO Dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> No doubt, but its a LOOOOONNNNNNGGGGGG bandwagon dating back to 1972 and only missing 6 total quarters of UGA football, either in person or via TV, radio or pirated streaming in 49 years.  2 of those quarters my wife and some friends were in Las Vegas during the Auburn Game celebrating her 50th birthday and we left the sports bar at halftime and the other 4 quarters was a SC game when I was in surgery....my wife and dad say I watched the game in the hospital room but I will have to take their word for it....I don't recall a minute of it.  Complete with 4 season tickets since 1992, on average about $3K a year in direct donations to the UGA AD ( a piddling amount compared to real donors but its been a lot over the years), not missing a home or road game for about 10 of those 29 years, club level seats for the SEC championship game since 1993 (I could only get upper level seats for the 1992 game)...I have bought four tickets to every SEC CG since 1992 just in case UGA was in the game...... and a heaping pile of money and time spent traveling to watch UGA football, some basketball, some baseball and even some womens soccer LOL.  No doubt the penultimate band wagon fan but its been one heckuva LOOOOONNNNNNNNNNGGGGG and EXPENSIVE band wagon.....


The Birmingham bowl is so much less expensive than the Orange Bowl. Save your money.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> If he listens to all the talking heads and worry about to much at once he's in trouble.



I seriously doubt he pays any attention to Finebaum & co. or the other hangers on.


----------



## common man (Dec 7, 2021)

Take comfort in this. The dawgs lost a game. Now just go 2-0 and your national champions. It's not over ya'll. It's not over


----------



## trad bow (Dec 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 7, 2021)

Ga is in desperate need of someone at the wide receiver position with blazing fast speed that create separation.When your top receiver is a tight end you have issues.The game stats were comparable between AL. minus the two turnovers,bama's ability to strike for big downfield plays was huge in this game.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Dec 7, 2021)

Fish Hawk. You are correct.  Having a blazing speedster as a WR is lacking since Smith got hurt. He was probably the fastest receiver in the SEC.   Hopefully Pickens will be more healthy to help during Michigan. Also blown coverage hurt us also. Defiantly need safety help if we have to face Bama with Williams.


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Dec 7, 2021)

Alright…who got drunk and deep in their feelings and started posting this stuff up???


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2021)

ATLFalconsfan80 said:


> Alright…who got drunk and deep in their feelings and started posting this stuff up???
> View attachment 1121125
> View attachment 1121126
> View attachment 1121127
> View attachment 1121128



Beware. Rat poison. ^


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Dec 7, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Beware. Rat poison. ^





someone....anyone....


take the bait.....


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2021)

I hear manny Diaz is available


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2021)

ATLFalconsfan80 said:


> Alright…who got drunk and deep in their feelings and started posting this stuff up???
> View attachment 1121125
> View attachment 1121126
> View attachment 1121127
> View attachment 1121128


@GTMODawg would be my guess!

I don't think he's sobered up since Saturday.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2021)

Jovi said:


> Hopefully Mr Slayer will stop sucking down natty lights at the trailer park and explain how this all happened.  What was it SIX times in a row.  Best team won.  Seems like its SIX in a row. Could be wrong. Dawgs need to forego playoffs.   Richt 2.0 aint working



I do appreciate the Mr.

This is going to be fun.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 30, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> I do appreciate the Mr.
> 
> This is going to be fun.


Mr. Slayer.................


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Mr. Slayer.................


C'mon Bo...

The kid has some manners. I'm going to teach him a bunch more.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2021)

Jovi said:


> duck fan here.



How did that turn out for ya this year? Oregon sucks again.


----------



## Jovi (Dec 30, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Mr. Slayer.................


just trying to be respectful to a likely trailer park clown


----------



## bullgator (Dec 30, 2021)

Jovi said:


> just trying to be respectful to a likely trailer park clown


Next time I have lunch with him, we’ll have to invite you along.


----------



## Jovi (Dec 30, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Next time I buy him lunch with him, we’ll have to invite you along.


fify


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Next time I buy him lunch with him, we’ll have to invite you along.





Jovi said:


> fify



Kid... If you are going to try and be funny with a FIFY...

Learn our language. 

What grade are you in?


----------



## bullgator (Dec 30, 2021)

No problem, my turn to buy anyway. Now if Jovi wants to buy I’ll gladly let him.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2021)

bullgator said:


> No problem, my turn to buy anyway. Now if Jovi wants to buy I’ll gladly let him.


Don't cut into his allowance..


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 30, 2021)

I think this kid is little buckys brother!!!! Neither one is very coherent after a Vol loss!!!!


----------



## bullgator (Dec 30, 2021)

I asked to have my account deleted a year or so ago and the mods wouldn’t do it!

Now I know how!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2022)

LEGHORN said:


> Throwback is correct. Michigan is gonna be unbelievably jacked up to play in this game given their lack of performing in post season in recent years. UGA I’m worried will be mostly thinking about the natty game, and YES that is a coaching problem. We will see, I do hope UGA wins, I just think it’s a MUCH tougher task than everyone is thinking.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 1, 2022)

This thread didn’t age well. Thank goodness


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## kingfish (Jan 1, 2022)

SEC BABY !!!  And Yes, I know my team is a non entity right now.  But they've been here before and I'm hoping soon enough, they'll be back.  Mean while, for you Big Ten and ACCers, there are some shiny pennies, balloons and some jacks you can play with until next season.  Rock on Dawgs and Tide, looking forward to the 10th.  Congrats to both of you !!!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 11, 2022)

DAWG1419 said:


> This thread didn’t age well. Thank goodness


----------



## bullgator (Jan 11, 2022)

Where’s the OP?
He hasn’t posted since Sunday........


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2022)

DAWG1419 said:


> This thread didn’t age well. Thank goodness



Turns out it's aged just like a fine expensive wine. We have Annie Green Springs, Ripple and Boone's Farm. Which will you choose?


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 11, 2022)

Yet another plot twist


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 11, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Turns out it's aged just like a fine expensive wine. We have Annie Green Springs, Ripple and Boone's Farm. Which will you choose?


I prefer Night Train. A nice 2 week old will be fine.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2022)

drhunter1 said:


> I prefer Night Train. A nice 2 week old will be fine.


----------

